# HTC Introduces a Camera



## distant.star (Oct 9, 2014)

.
Phone maker HTC has introduced an interesting new camera (Sony sensor!):

http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/08/htc-re-camera/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2014)

I think that someone forgot to tell them that low end small sensor P&S are replaced by smartphones.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 9, 2014)

The problem is, is that it's another device to carry and what to do you cary —the smartphone wins every time.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 9, 2014)

I know a lot of people aren't gong to be that ambitious, but using the Pancake on my 5D2, with battery grip, actually wasn't that bad running around Disneyland.
Not "pocketable", but easily "packable", so I was never without.

The biggest features I see no this silly thing are the water resistance and battery life, everything else is done better with a real camera. I can't wait for APS-C point and shoot bodies to become standard.


----------



## Zv (Oct 9, 2014)

I get where they were going with this but seriously it take less than 2 seconds to whip out my iPhone and snap a pic thanks to the quick swipe up camera shortcut (I freakin adore that function!).


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that someone forgot to tell them that low end small sensor P&S are replaced by smartphones.



Heh. About two or three years ago some rumor sites suggested Apple was considering building a point-and-shoot camera. I just about wet my pants from laughing so hard. Anybody who would jump *into* the point-and-shoot market today must be either smoking something or certifiably insane.


----------

